#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  WaterFlooding

## siavash_1359

Does anybody have the book: WaterFlooding by Paul Willhite ?
if so can you share it for me?


thank you in advanceSee More: WaterFlooding

----------


## m_abd_elkhalik

I Have Tarek Ahmed Water Flooding Chapter This Can Help U
The Link Is :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NGUYETMINHPT

thanks

----------

